# Request for Prayers and Good Thoughts



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking over a phone call I got earlier.  Mom is in the hospital with a  bad abscess from a hernia repair.  It ruptured while Mom and Dad were in Colorado, so they are not home.  

They both told me to stay home, just  wanted some input on treatment and to let me know.  Then I had to call  my baby sister, who will call the other sister.  My brother is on the  road, will talk to him when he gets settled for the night.  

She's fine now, a bit loopy, looks like she will need IV antibiotics x 6 months.  Dad is fine, too.  Mom says she feels better now that she has in several months.  

Requesting some comfort and love from my friends.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  {{{{PF and PF's Mom}}}}.  Hoping she heals quickly and gets better soon!

Loopy is good.....


----------



## forty_caliber

Good vibes coming over the wire now....  !!!!>>>>*******<<<<!!!!!

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Dawg...I need it to catch up to me...still in nurse mode.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Appreciate it .40!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Sending my get well & speedy recovery wishes south. Dawg is right....loopy is good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Rocket!


----------



## Andy M.

You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Alix

Yikes! Prayers going up. Glad they figured it out quickly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Andy and Alix.  I'm passing on the good wishes to Mom and Dad.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Much appreciated, Steve!


----------



## jennyema

Good thoughts and Prayers for you and your family.

Xoxoxo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you so much , Jenny!


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh no ... Momma PF  

Sending the very bestest wishes we can muster up for a speedy and successful recovery for Mom and little or no stress for Dad and PF !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sending them on, MrsLMB, thank you!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending prayers and healing thoughts to your momma, Princess, as well as to you and your family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Cheryl.  

Mom sends her Thanks, everyone.  I'll quit e-mailing her for the night.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Definitely have thoughts and prayers on the way from this house. I hope she heals quickly and I hope your dad is given a bit of extra strength to help her as she needs it.


----------



## Katie H

I'm on it here, too.  Sorry for this and hoping for a trouble-free and speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you PAG and Katie.

Dad says she's sleeping now and he's heading out for some dinner, they've put a cot in her room for him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dear Dear PF, I hope you were able to sleep tonight.  I'll be praying and hoping my way to sleep shortly thinking of your Mom, plus you, your Dad, and your sibs.  Hope Mom feels fine in the AM.  Himself's cousin was on IV antibiotics for months because of some infection (mrsa?) but she felt better soon after it started and she's been fine since her treatment ended a couple years ago.  Praying your Mom fares just as good!  And here's a little something because you need it:


----------



## Somebunny

Sorry I didn't see this earlier PF...... Wishing for a speedy recovery for your mom, hope all is well soon.  Take care of yourself too,


----------



## pacanis

I hope she gets well.


----------



## Zhizara

Hugs and love for you and your mom!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Cooking Goddess, deeply appreciated.

I slept well, have not called the Hosp, yet.  Have to wait until I am verbal.

SomeBunny...thanks you, Mom will love your note (and Happy Birthday to your Grand Daughter)

Thanks, Pacanis.  I will send your message on to Mom.

Zhizara, thank you so much for the hugs and love.  Passing it on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Talked to Mom's nurse, they will most likely be pulling her drains today and letting her heal up.  Some medication changes, which I will need to ask Dad about, they have her on Coumadin and I don't know why.

Mom had a good night, no pain.  Daddy is out having breakfast.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just saw this, PF. I'm glad your mother is feeling better. Best wishes to you and your family that she continues to heal well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, GotGarlic.

I feel I can go to work and not fret, too much.


----------



## CWS4322

{{{{{Extra big HUGS }}}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, CWS!


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Talked to Mom's nurse, they will most likely be pulling her drains today and letting her heal up. Some medication changes, which I will need to ask Dad about, they have her on Coumadin and I don't know why.
> 
> Mom had a good night, no pain. Daddy is out having breakfast.


 

Well this sounds like great news PF !!  I am so happy to hear that she is doing better and equally happy to hear that Dad is taking care of himself too.

Good news for everyone !!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like the worst of this medical storm has passed.  Glad to hear your Mom's  problems are coming under control. Should be another OK night for you all.

(((hugs to you all)))


----------



## vitauta

best wishes for a trouble-free recovery for your mom, pf.  looks like things are going well for now.  take care of yourself, too--hugs, sweetie....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Vit!  I'm waiting for her to call.

CG...I will sleep well tonight...


----------



## MrsLMB

So how is everyone doing today ... still making progress?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home from work, will be calling her presently.


----------



## taxlady

Sending healing vibes in your mum's direction.

How did I miss this thread? I'm sorry to be so late to participate in the good wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, TL...all good thoughts are needed.

Now for the good news:

The bacteria (I still don't know which one) can be handled with oral antibiotics, so no IV for 6 months.  Mom is still happy she got the PICC Line, she says it's much nicer than an IV line.

The drain was not removed, repositioned and now it's draining better.  She's not in any pain and the only uncomfortable part about the PICC Line, the MD who inserted it looks disturbingly like my Brother with the same sense of humor. LOL!!!

Mom says she feels great and thanks everyone for their well-woshes and prayers.

She did have problems with several Pulmonary Embolisms, blood clots to her lungs.  That's why she is on the coumadin.  And they have notice several nodes on her thyroid, they will be doing a needle biopsy in the morning to determine if they are benign or malignant...this is not the first time she has had thyroid problems, had her parathyroids removed about 27 years ago.

Daddy is fine, he spent the afternoon at the Tattered Cover Bookstore for some relaxing time.  He's eating and getting enough sleep.

My heartfelt thanks to all of you for your support, I would not have been able to get through this without it.

Hugs,
P.Fiona


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad your Mom is feeling better, and that her med team has a handle on her condition!  Maybe you can relax now too, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek told Mom that she should just write a book instead of spilling her guts...she laughed her butt off over that one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So glad your Mom is feeling better, and that her med team has a handle on her condition!  Maybe you can relax now too, PF!



Just waiting for the third shoe to drop...


----------



## CatPat

I am sorry I am late. I am praying for her healing very well. God bless you and yours, Princess.

With love and prayers,
~Cat


----------



## bakechef

Not sure how I missed this!  Glad that she is doing well, and it sounds like she is in good hands.  This must take a load off your mind.

Being a nurse seems like it would be a double edge sword, understanding what is going on is good, but understanding what's going on can be a bit unnerving!

I'll keep her in my thoughts and keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I am sorry I am late. I am praying for her healing very well. God bless you and yours, Princess.
> 
> With love and prayers,
> ~Cat



Thank you Cat!   I'll send along your note to Mom, she loves hearing from my friends at DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Not sure how I missed this!  Glad that she is doing well, and it sounds like she is in good hands.  This must take a load off your mind.
> 
> Being a nurse seems like it would be a double edge sword, understanding what is going on is good, but understanding what's going on can be a bit unnerving!
> 
> I'll keep her in my thoughts and keep an eye on this thread!



Oh yes, I want all the details.  It was a good thing I was able to talk to Dad and help him with a couple of decisions and that he listens

Thank you for you support and I will send Mom your message.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek told Mom that she should just write a book instead of spilling her guts...she laughed her butt off over that one.


Tell mom I will volunteer as her ghost-writer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I will likely call today, haven't heard if they are going home soon or not.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will likely call today, haven't heard if they are going home soon or not.


 Just saw this myself. Please give your mom my prayers and thoughts and let her know I'm thinking of her and of you my friend.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Will do, Ma!  They are talking about home on Monday.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Will do, Ma!  They are talking about home on Monday.



Oh I do hope so of this! I am praying hard for her and for you also. I told of this to Mamma. She said to tell your mother that she is praying also, and that to tell your mother that she has a very nice daughter. I agree of this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Oh I do hope so of this! I am praying hard for her and for you also. I told of this to Mamma. She said to tell your mother that she is praying also, and that to tell your mother that she has a very nice daughter. I agree of this!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thank you Cat and MammaCat!  I will be heading down for a week when Mom and Dad go home.  Make sure they have everything set up with visiting nurses, etc.  Help clean up the house and make sure Mom is comfortable.  I'll be sleeping on the floor with the cats and dog...

Mom told me she was too young to have a daughter my age...


----------



## CatPat

God bless you. We shall be thinking of you and also to pray.

Your Mamma is probably right. She is too young for this old fart of an Ogress as you.

I am joking!

With love, 
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Will do, Ma!  They are talking about home on Monday.


Sorry if you said something elsewhere and I missed it, but are the folks comfortably ensconced back home?  And are you actually being an elder-care nurse rather than a pencil-pusher (she said with love...).  And are you then back there ministering to them?  Which kinda shoots a hole in your Ogress image.   Nevertheless, I hope all is well with you Mom, which would then make everything OK for your Dad too.   Nurses (and daughters) Rock!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, Mom and Dad are back home.  Dad is doing the dressing changes, so no need for home health out in the boonies.  They got home late Sunday night and have assured me they are doing fine, don't need me to come and fuss about.  

Thanks Everyone for your prayers and good thoughts, it was great having the support for this latest of crises.  Now if I can keep Shrek out of the hospital...


----------



## CatPat

I am very happy of this! We shall pray still.

I do hope Shrek is all right?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is fine!  I'm just getting ready for the next round of woes...seems to keep happening to me.


----------

